# PC TuneUp (batch file)



## desmin (Jul 10, 2007)

PC TuneUp is a small but very good pc tuneuper

it improves boot speeds up to 27 seconds faster

by editing your systems boot config and

by cleaning up files you dont need

it also will make leave almost no evidence that you were on your computer at all

PC Tuneup is for Windows XP only

change the TXT extension to a BAT extension and it will work

download below

( i left the file in txt format so you can see that its not a batch virus or watever)

i also have a restore that resets your boot config to default if you dont want to edit system

files


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

No thanks.
I don't like the idea of automatically deleting files on boot up.
What if some element of a Windows update is necessary upon reboot... in your temp files, in order to complete installing the update, or temp files from the install of an app necessary to finish an install after rebooting?
I'd rather do a delete using something like Ccleaner when I think it's appropriate.


----------



## desmin (Jul 10, 2007)

ok thats YOUR opinion but i know and have tested that this batch file will not
harm your computer in any way


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

desmin said:


> ok thats YOUR opinion but i know and have tested that this batch file will not
> harm your computer in any way


non responsive reply.
I asked:


> What if some element of a Windows update is necessary upon reboot... in your temp files, in order to complete installing the update, or temp files from the install of an app necessary to finish an install after rebooting?


Well?

I think this thread need to be moved to either a tech forum or the tips and tricks forum.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

desmin said:


> ok thats YOUR opinion but i know and have tested that this batch file will not harm your computer in any way


So, just to be clear... You have actually tested this on every configuration combination known to man??? Done, every test installing/uninstalling every known piece of software?

If not, then you can not, categorically, state that this batch file will not harm someone's computer!

And, after running this file, I have to re-logon to all my web sites.
I have lost all my browsing history.
All of my applications now start slower because the prefetch files are gone.
And, depending on whether it actually works or not, all of my ZoneAlarm files are gone,and I need to reallow all app access to the net.

I think not! And, I see nothing in there that would result in a boot being 27 seconds faster.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

desmin,

I warned you before about posting batches that hadn't been approved first because you were obviously not very good at it as there were flaws in ones you've posted before. 

Yet, despite the warning, you come back and post such things again. We are not about to allow batches to be posted from unknown and untrusted sources. 

The attachments have been removed and your account has now been banned permanently.


----------

